# Hasqvarna 9027STA finger triggers stopped working.



## puremacgyver

Hi all and happy holidays! Well I figure this year I try to find out why my trigger brakes don't work anymore. Even when it was new (2003) one side worked better than the other, but last year they finially stopped working all together. I looked for adjustment (like on a bike's hand brake) and there is none. They squeeze and feel like they work but nothing happens when you apply them. It says in the manual that then applied (squeezed) it disengages the drive wheel on that side of the snow thrower and allows it to turn in that direction. So by saying I starting to think that the clutch isn't slipping when applied.... is this something has to be taken apart and cleaned or should parts be replaced? Any suggestions.... thanks again for you'r time.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Hey, with a name like puremacguyver, you should be able to put together a fix with a gum wrapper and paper clip
From the looks of the parts break down in the manual, if there's anything to be adjusted, lubed or tinkered with, it'd be under the covers behind the drive wheels.
http://www.snowblowerguide.com/manuals/Husqvarna_9027ST.pdf


----------



## Ingersoll444

Ditto on that.... its under the covers down on the drive. Never had to adjust the one we got for my Mom though. I realy like the system though.


----------



## puremacgyver

Thank you all for the reply! And merry Christmas!.
Well I feel a bit stupid when I realized what I had done
About a year ago or more I had noticed that the side covers were cracked and replaced them.








and not sure of the two holes








I just slid the rim on and pinned it.








not realizing that where I pinned it it was set for posi and after pinning it in the right place








the finger trigures works now
I did remove the covers and spayed some lube on the clutch just to help.
Thanks again everyone!


----------



## bwdbrn1

No need to feel badly at all. We've all been there and done that. Glad you found the solution, and it turned out to be an easy one.


----------



## Svenster

Not very many posts on Husqavarna blowers, but hoping that someone can assit me with trouble shooting a steering issue. Have the blower in the sig below with trigger traction control. Didn't get to use the blower until this winter as snow was non-existent for the winter of 09. So essentially this is the first winter of use.

When I engage the drive handle the blower slightly wants to pull to the left when going straight. Both trigger traction controls work as far as allowing the blower to turn right and left and both wheels are engaged after pulling either trigger. Does a cable need to be adjusted or this or is it normal?


----------



## Shryp

Svenster said:


> Not very many posts on Husqavarna blowers, but hoping that someone can assit me with trouble shooting a steering issue. Have the blower in the sig below with trigger traction control. Didn't get to use the blower until this winter as snow was non-existent for the winter of 09. So essentially this is the first winter of use.
> 
> When I engage the drive handle the blower slightly wants to pull to the left when going straight. Both trigger traction controls work as far as allowing the blower to turn right and left and both wheels are engaged after pulling either trigger. Does a cable need to be adjusted or this or is it normal?


If both triggers are working correctly I would guess your problem is either tire pressure or skid plate adjustments. If one tire has more air than the other it will essentially make that tire bigger and cause it to move further in a single revolution.

Also, if one skid shoe is set higher than the other or at an odd angle, it can cause it to drag more or hang up. Check the tires first though, because that will affect how your machine leans and how your skids set.


----------



## Svenster

Thanks Shryp, left tire was at 12 lbs and the right was at 15 lbs. Their both at 15 lbs now. I also adjust the skids by puting three paint stir stick under the scrper bar (equally spaced along the scraper bar) and adjusted the skids per the manual. No new snow to test but will report back when I have a chance to try. Thxs.


----------



## puremacgyver

In the nine years of owning this machine it's getting a workout this year! We have had almost four feet of snow and this snow blower kicks ass! But thinking about maintenance.... (in the past I have rebuilt about three or four gear boxes, the one thats inbetween the auger). So looking in the manual for what type of lube goes in the gear box, it doesn't mention anything. Do any of you know if it's grease or oil and what type? All the ones I worked on use grease. 


Svenster here is a thought on your machine pulling to one side. If your setup is like mine with two locations to pin at the tire try using the inner hole(one through the rim), this will lock it into posi and if it stops pulling that means that one of your clutches is slipping a bit. Fix... take tires off then the plastic covers, then with WD-40 flood the clutches then hit with air to clean any dirt or grime. Sometimes dirt and oil will prevent the clutch from fully locking together. Good luck! 

Thanks


----------



## BOSMECH

The gear boxes don't get greased on the new pot metal gear boxes per the manual.
But you can take them a part and put grease in them but make sure you use some sort of sealant when you put the gear box halfs togather.


----------



## zeddy

I dont know what it is but every husky I have seen seems to pull left. If you lift the front end you will notice the left front skid makes contact with the ground first when you lower it. I have used tire pressure to somewhat correct it. I checked five machines at the dealer and two new craftsman huskys.


----------



## Shryp

If one skid contacts the ground before the other they are not adjusted correctly.


----------



## zeddy

Shryp said:


> If one skid contacts the ground before the other they are not adjusted correctly.


they are adjusted correctly, it is almost like the chasis has flex or is built twisted


----------

